# tribute to Michael Jacksons Moonwalk !!!



## Michael. (Apr 28, 2014)

.

Awesome tribute 
to Michael Jacksons Moonwalk !!!


http://www.youtube.com/embed/S6RB22tLJI4

.​


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2014)

Loved it, Michael. We use to make formations when I was in my high school band, but nothing like this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for that! :applause2:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 28, 2014)




----------

